# Ravenwing?



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Does anybody on the forum use a pure Ravenwing force? Only i'm considering starting one, and would like to hear how they perform and any tips that may help  

Thanks


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't say i have seen many Ravenwing armies.
Most people i see running Ravenwing will also run Deathwing with them as a Dualwing army.
They seem to work better as a compliment to Deathwing, rather than a list all on their own.

Would be interested to see what Ravenwing lists people run though, as i am sure that somebody out there will no doubt prove me wrong.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's entirely possible but tricky. I was looking at this as a 1500pt list

Sammeal (Jetbike maybe)

Chaplain
- Space Marine Bike

Troops

Ravenwing Attack Squadron
- 5 Bikers
- 2 Meltaguns
- Multi-melta Attack Bike
- Power Fist

Ravenwing Attack Squadron
- 5 Bikers
- 2 Meltaguns
- Multi-melta Attack Bike

Ravenwing Command Squadron
- 5 Bikers
- 2 Meltaguns
- Multi-melta Attack Bike
- Apothecary
- Power Fist

Fast Attack

Ravenwing Landspeeder
- Heavy Bolter
- Typhoon Launcher

Ravenwing Landspeeder
- Heavy Bolter
- Typhoon Launcher

Ravenwing Landspeeder
- Heavy Bolter
- Typhoon Launcher

It's a pretty fast list, You get to Scout with some of your units and you bring a decent amount of fire-power to the table. T5 all over the board but not many models really 19 Bikers, 3 Land Speeders is not a huge amount. Sammel just tooling about by himself with the Relentless Plamsacannon. 

I would never say they're particularly good when not teleport homing for Deathwing but they are fun.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, i hadn't actually considered a Dualwing army, but now you mention it that could be good  

Any suggestions going for either Ravenwing or Dualwing armies then?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I love Dualwing, I post a list ages back, basically 3 Deathwing Squads and 2 Ravenwing units (as Fast Attack). You Scout move your Ravenwing into a Deathwing Assualt with 2 Deathwing Units (teleport homers are your friend). Your Ravenwing then scoot off to break tanks so your Deathwing can get to the squishy insides.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ravenwing are fun, but not competitive due to the low numbers and vulnerability to be double-toughed. Dual wing is possibly the greatest DA list, because the DW don't scatter, and the RW can engage swarms to hold them back from assaulting or shooting the crap out of the DW when they teleport in. A good 2000 dual list would be:

Belial - 130
Sammael (LS) - 205

Deathwing - 235 (CML, TH/SS)
Deathwing - 235 (CML TH/SS)
Deathwing - 260 (apothecary, banner, twin LCs)

Ravenwing - 290 (6 bikes, attack bike, 2 meltas, meltabombs)
Ravenwing - 290 (6 bikes, attack bike, 2 meltas, meltabombs)

Land Raider - 250
Dakka pred - 95


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. When i get home i'll hammer out a rough army list and post it, see how it looks. Bear in mind my usual opponents are going to be GK and BA.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ok, i've finally hammered out a rough army list for a pure RavenWing army, using the models i already own. At this point, the list stands at 1185 points, i intend to expand that to 1500 with the addition of some land speeders, but any input would be appreciated.

The list:
Master of the Ravenwing - Land Speeder

Chaplain - bike

Ravenwing attack squadron - sergeant with power weapon, one biker with flamer, 4 bikers, Attack bike with heavy bolter.

Ravenwing attack squadron - sergeant with power fist, 1 biker with meltagun, 4 bikers, Attack bike with Multi-Melta

Ravenwing attack squadron - sergeant with power weapon, plasma gun, 4 bikers 


As i said earlier, i intend to expand with some land speeders, but is there any further input from anyone?


----------

